
Laser Razor - jsnathan
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/skarp/the-skarp-laser-razor-21st-century-shaving
======
FlyingAvatar
I have no words.

> Does it produce a smell?

> No. Because we're not actually burning the hair, it doesn't produce a burnt
> hair smell.

What? Does the laser emit magic?

~~~
qbrass
They're claiming some form of light causes hair to break apart.

------
colinramsay
If they've got a prototype, why don't they show it in action? Surely this is a
prime example that the proof of the pudding is in the eating!

